# Feedback and Opinions of Vogelzang Wood Stoves



## Torro (Feb 13, 2013)

We are looking to install a wood stove in our unfinished basement to offset the heating costs of the house (2100sf total/Colonial style).

Our heating system is located in the same area as well as the ducting so knowing thermal transmission, the heat energy from the stove will soak the ducting and air handler and that energy will be transferred throughout the home in theory reducing the need and cost of fossil fuels to heat the home well less the wood of course.

After some research I have come across 2 Vogelzang stoves that I like (The Performer and The Ponderosa) and wanted to get feedback on the brand, the models if possible and whether or not Vogelzang is a company whose products are worth buying.

Thank you for your in advance for your input.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome first of all. Honestly, I would be looking at higher quality stoves. Just my opinion. Yours may vary.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Welcome first of all. Honestly, I would be looking at higher quality stoves. Just my opinion. Yours may vary.


Incorrect. There is absolutely nothing wrong with their EPA approved steel stoves. Same type of quality of stoves as those offered by US Stove, Drolet, and other budget steel stove manufacturers.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

Torro said:


> After some research I have come across 2 Vogelzang stoves that I like (The Performer and The Ponderosa) and wanted to get feedback on the brand, the models if possible and whether or not Vogelzang is a company whose products are worth buying.
> 
> Thank you for your in advance for your input.


For 2100 sq ft go with the larger stove. Which ever is closer to a 3 cu ft firebox.



Torro said:


> the heat energy from the stove will soak the ducting and air handler and that energy will be transferred throughout the home


Not many have had success with that. Is this going to be a basement install? If so, go with a large, 3+ cu ft firebox, stove.


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2013)

I voted no, but would like to clarify.  The early model stoves including such dandys as the Boxwood stove would not get a second look from me.  HOWEVER - some of their newer EPA cert. stoves look to be a reasonable quality stove for the price point.

Remember - you are looking for a stove that will have a box full of fire inside your home. Please do it with the utmost care.


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 13, 2013)

The poll will have questionable results. I voted yes because the newer EPA stoves do look reasonable. But when burners who've been around the block hear the brand Vogelzang - they think boxwood and scream "AIIIEEEEEEHHHH!". I bought a boxwood years ago and screamed, too. And didn't install it.
I did interact with Vogelzang customer service re: broken leg....and they were top notch.


----------



## Eaglecraft (Feb 13, 2013)

Torro said:


> We are looking to install a wood stove in our unfinished basement to offset the heating costs of the house (2100sf total/Colonial style).
> 
> Our heating system is located in the same area as well as the ducting so knowing thermal transmission, the heat energy from the stove will soak the ducting and air handler and that energy will be transferred throughout the home in theory reducing the need and cost of fossil fuels to heat the home well less the wood of course.
> 
> ...


 
Torro:

There are many fine woodstoves made in the US. The Vogelzang is made in China. On that basis alone, I would not purchase it. Unless one conducts extensive engineering tests comparing characteristics of the Vogelzang with US stoves, it is impossible to determine if the Vogelzang will perform safely over the long haul. For example, is the quality of the steel as good as US Products? Are the welds made and inspected by certified welders? Just what do the Chinese really know about designing/manufacturing a woodstove?

There are just so many excellent woodstoves manufactured in the US, I would look at those models first. After all, you are putting a fire in the middle of your house and safety should be first priority. Long after the joy of a "good deal" has worn off, the reality of product quality sets in. In my experience, it is best to think for the long term and buy the best quality product possible.

Good luck with your choice...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

Eaglecraft said:


> There are many fine woodstoves stoves mades in the US. The Vogelzang is made in China. On that basis alone, I would not purchase it. Unless one conducts extensive engineering tests comparing characteristics of the Vogelzang with US stoves, it is impossible to determine if the Vogelzang will perform safely over the long haul. For example, is the quality of the steel as good as US Products? Are the welds made and inspected by certified welders? Just what do the Chinese really know about designing/manufacturing a woodstove?
> 
> There are just so many excellent woodstoves manufactured in the US, I would look at those models first. After all, you are putting a fire in the middle of your house and safety should be first priority. Long after the joy of a "good deal" has worn off, the reality of product quality sets in. In my experience, it is best to think for the long term and by the best quality product possible.
> 
> Good luck with your choice...


You mean high quality US stove makers like Vermont Castings... 

US Stove also makes questionable non-EPA stoves just like Vogelzang.


----------



## FyreBug (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Incorrect. There is absolutely nothing wrong with their EPA approved steel stoves. *Same type of quality of stoves as those offered by* US Stove, *Drolet*, and other budget steel stove manufacturers.


 
Aaaah... with all due respect I'll strongly object to that. Drolet is made in North America, model for model much thicker plate steel and much better warranty (limited lifetime), better fit & finish (door latch, welds, bricks etc...)

I'm realize I am biased but these are objectives not subjectives considerations. Just put 2 of them side by side.

It's like comparing Dewalt & 'Trade Master'...


----------



## Torro (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow! Voting is close 44y-55n%

I really appreciate the feedback, so now my initial opinion may be swaying a bit, I see some people feel VC is a good stove, are there any other recommendations?

If I opt for a larger stove could I efficiently use the unit without having to fill it completely with wood? Example, stove has capability of 100,000 btu but I dont need that amount of heat at that time can I control amount of wood and air to efficiently heat my space? (Sounds like a dumb question but since we have never owned one there are no dumb questions)

Also I know that since there are no industry standards established or that can be considered reliable and consistent due to many factors such as altitude, climate, density of wood, wood species, moisture content and many other factors most if not all of the specs stove manufacturers use are really their research, their data, their feelings on how a stove will perform, so lacking the certainty of testing data I am basing my decision on size, construction, availability/number of replacement parts, cost, warranty, company reputation and feedback from consumers like all of you.

Here is a brief list of our requirements:
- Sub $1000.00 price 
- Steel construction (no open or weak seams)
- Prefer north 2 south setup (not a deal breaker)
- Burn times in 10 hour range
- 3 sf wood area
- Non catalytic
- Appearance is not of paramount concern since it will be installed in a utility area of basement
- Ash bin
- Control of air flow
- Reliable/reputable manufacturer
- Widely available parts


----------



## FyreBug (Feb 13, 2013)

In Drolet you could look at Myriad, Legend, Baltic & Austral which pretty much fits your requirement.

However, I am biased so ask other users how they feel about service, brands / models you are considering etc.. before deciding. That's your best benchmark and you've come to the best place on the Interweb to ask these questions...

All the best


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Other consideration is price. I looked at Northern Tool (probably lowest price) and Vogelzang EPA stoves appear the same as or slightly higher than an Englander. If you want 3 cf, the Englander/Summer's Heat/Timber Ridge (all same) NC-30 is a tried and true stove...and probably cheaper than VZ Ponderosa (and I don't see cf size on it - just the "biggest")


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2013)

Torro said:


> I really appreciate the feedback, so now my initial opinion may be swaying a bit, I see some people feel VC is a good stove, are there any other recommendations?


 
Uh...I don't think you caught the sarcasm of BBar's post.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

Torro said:


> Wow! Voting is close 44y-55n%
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback, so now my initial opinion may be swaying a bit, I see some people feel VC is a good stove, are there any other recommendations?
> 
> ...


I would avoid VC at this point. If you had more experience with wood stoves, then maybe give them a try. But there are a lot of potential issues with their stoves.

Ignore BTU ratings. Focus on the size of the Firebox.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Jags said:


> Uh...I don't think you caught the sarcasm of BBar's post.


 



To the OP, based on your list of requirements and budget range it seems the obvious choice is just to buy an Englander 30 and call it done.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Incorrect. There is absolutely nothing wrong with their EPA approved steel stoves. Same type of quality of stoves as those offered by US Stove, Drolet, and other budget steel stove manufacturers.


I would disagree we owned a Durango and only after it almost having a meltdown did we find out the metal is not folded for strength and heat durability. They are not good quality and the air controls are total crap never ever will we have another one in our home. SBI is a good stove maker and I would jump at a Drolet any time ! Having owned a US Stove boxwood I would never buy one of there non EPA stoves again however I would buy an EPA model they are built decent.

Pete

Pete


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Incorrect. There is absolutely nothing wrong with their EPA approved steel stoves. Same type of quality of stoves as those offered by US Stove, Drolet, and other budget steel stove manufacturers.


 
Seems like the main issue for the OP is that Vogelzang doesn't make a 3 cu ft model. VG has improved their line in the past couple years. Still unknown is how well these stoves will stand up over time. But so far their owners seem happy with the Performer in particular. The Drolet is built heavier. But in this price range I agree that the Englander 30NC is the best buy. It's made in the US, great price, good owner record and good support. That combo is hard to beat for value. Right about now they start dropping in price as the big box stores start clearing out inventory to make room for garden supplies. Call around for the best price and note that the same stove is sold under the Summer's Heat and Timber Ridge nameplate.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

begreen said:


> Seems like the main issue for the OP is that Vogelzang doesn't make a 3 cu ft model. VG has improved their line in the past couple years. Still unknown is how well these stoves will stand up over time. But so far their owners seem happy with the Performer in particular. The Drolet is built heavier. But in this price range I agree that the Englander 30NC is the best buy. It's made in the US, great price, good owner record and good support. That combo is hard to beat for value. Right about now they start dropping in price as the big box stores start clearing out inventory to make room for garden supplies. Call around for the best price and note that the same stove is sold under the Summer's Heat and Timber Ridge nameplate.


The 30 appears to still be listed at $899 online through Home Depot. Which is still less than the competitors of equal size.

It will be interesting to see if the price drops to $649, again.


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> The 30 appears to still be listed at $899 online through Home Depot. Which is still less than the competitors of equal size. It will be interesting to see if the price drops to $649, again.


 
Last weekend the Home Depot near me had store stock at $799 (one display and one in the box). Manager in store special, pick up only.

KaptJaq

Edit: As of Wednesday the web site shows no inventory left.


----------



## Eaglecraft (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> You mean high quality US stove makers like Vermont Castings...
> 
> US Stove also makes questionable non-EPA stoves just like Vogelzang.


 
No, I wasn't thinking of Vermont Castings, per se. I was thinking of U.S. stove manufactures like Woodstock, Hearthstone, etc.  

Woodstoves inside a home are what one would call a "safety" significant item.  Because of the potential for serious injury, loss or even death, woodstoves should be built to a higher quality standard than say, coffee pots.  In other words, quality (safety), not price, should be the important characteristic.

Is it a good thing to buy U.S. products when it is possible to do so? Yes, I think that it is.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

Eaglecraft said:


> No, I wasn't thinking of Vermont Castings, per se. I was thinking of U.S. stove manufactures like Woodstock, Hearthstone, etc.
> 
> Woodstoves inside a home are what one would call a "safety" significant item. Because of the potential for serious injury, loss or even death, woodstoves should be built to a higher quality standard than say, coffee pots. In other words, quality (safety), not price, should be the important characteristic.
> 
> Is it a good thing to buy U.S. products when it is possible to do so? Yes, I think that it is.


Just because you are buying US made products doesn't mean it is safer or better.


----------



## ethanhudson (Feb 13, 2013)

FWIW I have a Drolet Austral.  Picked it up brand new on sale from Menards about a year ago for around $650.  No problems to date, the thing slings heat like the sun and is very durable (I cram the firebox as full as possible, frequently hitting the top baffle as I maneuver the last few splits in, I'd be afraid of damaging the ceramic board if I had a NC30).  I think if you are looking for a budget priced quality stove you would be well served by either a Drolet (Austral, Myriad, Legend or Baltic) or by an Englander NC30. 

Plus if you can wait a few more weeks your certain to get a good deal on one...


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Just because you are buying US made products doesn't mean it is safer or better.


 
Just because a company is called US Stoves doesn't mean they are selling US made products.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

begreen said:


> Just because a company is called US Stoves doesn't mean they are selling US made products.


US Stove avoids any mention of that on any of their materials and claim all their manufacturing and welding is done in the US.
https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4


----------



## Defiant (Feb 13, 2013)

Englander 30NC or the large Regency with ash pan option. Just my thoughts.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 13, 2013)

The stove i have is a good stove see my sig.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> US Stove avoids any mention of that on any of their materials and claim all their manufacturing and welding is done in the US.
> https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4


If you suffer through their marketing video you will hear the reference to imports about 3/4 through it, though they don't say from where. I suspect most of the assembly still takes place here but wouldn't be surprised if they are offshoring the casting.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 13, 2013)

I purchased a Country Hearth 2000 last winter which i believe is sold by US stove. I have been pleasantly surprised and impressed with this attractive looking and well built stove. Performance is also very good. THe Price at $499 is just hard to argue with. It is a Small EPA  air tube for secondary burn similar to the NC-30. It weighs bout 275 LBS. The 2500 and 3000 models are larger and cost more.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also own a couple NC-30s as well and feel this stove is just as good
I will say the model i have is in a large apartment so i got the smallest size available.


----------



## Torro (Feb 13, 2013)

Well if I miss my guess the consensus is that I should go withe the Englander 30-NCH, I will wait until I see some price reductions (hopefully) and then jump on it. I was thinking about where are we going to keep our dog, he sleeps in the basement and if we install t his I am sure the heat will be more than he can handle. Any other suggestions tips or best practices to keep in mind for the install? I will have a local professional install it but want to make sure I do everything I can to address any common mistakes or improvements that can be made to enhance the install, performance, maintenance and longevity. Thanks again for your kind advice.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is my stove Thought a pic would help.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 13, 2013)

I got both of my 30 for $650 each with free shipping from HD  . Once i had to type in a different ZIp code as my local store did not include the discount.


----------



## Torro (Feb 20, 2013)

I am pretty much sold on the Englander 2200sf model, just going to wait to see if price comes down, I was thinking of buying now and trying to recoup the savings on heat but I also dont have any wood stacked up so I will probably wait. I thank you all for your candid and insightful remarks and I will keep this open for future input and an update on how things turn out.

I DO HAVE ONE OTHER QUESTION:

I have posted another discussion here (  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-stove-and-air-handler-in-same-space.104640/   ) where I am looking on feedback, code and safety info on installing the stove in the same space as my ventilation systems air handler.  

As always your knowledge and time is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 15, 2016)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I purchased a Country Hearth 2000 last winter which i believe is sold by US stove. I have been pleasantly surprised and impressed with this attractive looking and well built stove. Performance is also very good. THe Price at $499 is just hard to argue with. It is a Small EPA  air tube for secondary burn similar to the NC-30. It weighs bout 275 LBS. The 2500 and 3000 models are larger and cost more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We recently installed a US Stove/Country Hearth 3000. It was the fourth on the list of choices until we observed it for $160 more than the Canadian model we thought we wanted. We thought about the US2000 and US2500 but we were not sure if they had enough Btu's. We looked at your model at TSC and thought it was well made- with few exceptions; most manufacturers seem to offer a fiberboard type baffle. We saved $3k over our first choice and about $500 over the Canadian Made unit (when Lowes matched Northern Tools price). Long story short; we are impressed, and the US3000 should be called something else than the quiet name "Country Hearth", because it heats more in 30 minutes than my insert did (smaller btu) and we can feel the heat throughout the house. I plan to start a thread for it soon.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 15, 2016)

While i do like my Country hearth 2000 ,my next stove purchase will be the englander ,model under the pleasant hearth line, probably this week due to the huge fire view and the rock solid reputation of englander stoves. Ill post my thoughts after iv had a chance to take this new stove for a test drive.
I think it is made in north america somewhere so thats a plus as i strive to buy all things Made in America.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 15, 2016)

Good luck to your US 3000, I didn't have such good luck with its brother the 2500, thing only lasted 2 season before problems started. Please take note..before running the stove through its paces change out all the screws that hold the secondary reburn tubes to stainless steal ones, trust me...if you leave the old ones in then go to do a cleaning you will snap the heads off due to them being reheated  and cooled.
Be leery about the stove gasket size recommended by US stove, I replaced mine with an oem and it was looser than the old bad one, watch for cracks developing around the firebox, particularly around the upper fire box area's (both right and left sides)


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 15, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> Good luck to your US 3000, I didn't have such good luck with its brother the 2500, thing only lasted 2 season before problems started. Please take note..before running the stove through its paces change out all the screws that hold the secondary reburn tubes to stainless steal ones, trust me...if you leave the old ones in then go to do a cleaning you will snap the heads off due to them being reheated  and cooled.
> Be leery about the stove gasket size recommended by US stove, I replaced mine with an oem and it was looser than the old bad one, watch for cracks developing around the firebox, particularly around the upper fire box area's (both right and left sides)



I hope you reported this condition to Recalls.gov http://www.recalls.gov/ 
Before making the purchase, we did see one comment on a breakage of the firebox welds but that didn't stop us because it was only one and the reader never really knows if the user got it too hot. The casting of our new oil fired boiler cracked but we were not notified there was a free replacement available until we noticed the leak. Apparently, these things were cracking enough that the company was freely giving the new assembly away.  Anyway, I did go over everything pretty good, including welds, and I did see those tube screws and wondered if they were SS or sufficient enough- I never had a problem with the quad screws and tubes. I did call the US Stove company about the light that was visible from the center mating joint of the two piece fiber baffle. A company technician said it was fine and I guessed that maybe a 1/2 inch fiber blanket or a 1 inch blanket and a two SS plates was in her future.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 15, 2016)

VirginiaIron said:


> I hope you reported this condition to Recalls


I did not notify anyone, There was a poster here that claimed to be a US Stove rep that was just obnoxious, he got myself and others so frustrated I just oh well and bought another brand entirely, I would change the screws out before any headaches develop, as far as the fiber board pieces I think the little gad isn't a big deal, I had a single board that started to fall apart after 2 season, mainly from flame impingement (center rear) these boards are thinner than what Englander uses, and they are fragile to a point, they do get brittle after a while, maybe just a thin 3/8" fiber blanket layed over the top of the boards will help, I def wouldn't put anything metal, or try to connect the 2 boards together due to them breaking down over time.
*The biggest thing to know is that I bought this stove 5 years ago, I used it for 2 and 1/4 before getting a different brand, the 3,000 wasn't even out yet so maybe the company made some design changes and you have a good stove. I wish you best of luck with it.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 15, 2016)

I did make some calculations and figured, once I used my toes, there was more than enough area, at the throat of the baffle fiber boards to permit a 1/2 blanket. My thoughts were centered around the future degradation of the mitered seam. The company says these boards do deteriorate over time but rapidly deteriorate with wet wood and/or overloading above the firebrick. I do like the design of my old quad insert which has the baffle blanket over a heavy steel plate. We'll see. The transition from insert to stove has been slow because we knew our quad and installation has proven itself over 20 years, so the purchase price of this stove v Btu output was important. My first choice was the equinox 8000 but everyone I spoke with said the surface temp was not hot enough to cook with.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 15, 2016)

I get buyers remorse very easily if an item does not perform as intended. Thanks to this installation, we are now convinced that a large wood stove is the best option for our needs. If we change it out, hopefully, we can use the 6 inch liner.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Nov 15, 2016)

I think you'd be making a good decision to go with the Englander 30. The price is right and it's built like a tank. Prices usually drop significantly at some point late in the winter or early spring. I myself got a very good deal on one last year through these very forums. I would not go with Vogelzang, and Englander is higher quality for the same, or less money.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 16, 2016)

Believe me, we are a Made in USA/ Canada first if we can get it. I looked at those earlier and we decided on a flat top and thicker steel. The Osburn 2400 was our final choice prior to choosing the 3000. I removed two of those tube screws last night and their condition does not look like a basic screw; however, both were magnetic and could indicate basic stainless steel. I took their measurements and will see about having a higher grade replacement for the seasonal cleaning. In the meantime, I will be watching their condition .


----------



## edyit (Nov 16, 2016)

I've had the Magnolia 2015 for 5 years now and haven't had any issues with it. When we purchased it I knew it was a "lower end" stove but sometimes you don't have 4 grand extra kicking around. I've never had an issue with it to be honest, and the first 2 years we had it, it was an uninsulated basement instal, so it was ran hard to try and get heat upstairs as well. That didn't work well but it definitely wasn't the stoves fault. So we moved it upstairs and lo and behold there was heat! The only thing I've ever had to do is change the door gasket, which is normal wear and tear, and I added another set of fire bricks horizontally on top of the existing bricks under the assumption it would better insulate the box and give better secondary burns. It seems to work better, could just be my own imagination though. 

TL/DR: I have one, never had an issue, know it's not the top of the line.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 16, 2016)

Edyit- There are not many stoves with a 120K BTU rating. The Vogelzang is a popular stove, but I am not impressed with the construction of the stove. I realize the 3000 is not an upper end stove. IMHO, sometimes the most expensive is not always the best product since marketing has a lot of influence over valuation.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 21, 2016)

I have to say I am initially impressed and very satisfied with the stove, but it's the long-term  performance and satisfaction that will determine the stoves quality.  As far as our family's experiment with the transition from inserts to freestanding woodstove, we are  convinced that we need a freestanding stove and we are satisfied with the decision of this transition.  I still love the appearance of equinox 8000 however. Recently I've been experimenting with just throwing in a few pieces of wood to maintain a moderate temperature rather than stroke the firebox full and bank it down.  Currently, it is 27° outside and 79° inside with just four small pieces of wood on a thin bed of coals to maintain the interior temperature. I realize my comments are off topic, so I apologize, and I will start a new thread.


----------

